# HDI change the subscript below



## HomeCook58 (Mar 9, 2013)

How do I change the subscript below my user name?  
When I signed up I just put something there and now I want to change it.  

_Some folks have Executive Chef, Head Chef, Master Chef, Chief Cook and Bottle Washer...  You get the idea...._


----------



## msmofet (Mar 9, 2013)

HomeCook58 said:


> How do I change the subscript below my user name?
> When I signed up I just put something there and now I want to change it.
> 
> _Some folks have Executive Chef, Head Chef, Master Chef, Chief Cook and Bottle Washer... You get the idea...._


 It changes automatically by the amount of posts you have. You can't change it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 9, 2013)

HomeCook58 said:


> How do I change the subscript below my user name?
> When I signed up I just put something there and now I want to change it.
> 
> _Some folks have Executive Chef, Head Chef, Master Chef, Chief Cook and Bottle Washer...  You get the idea...._



Everyone starts out as an Assistant Cook...it's based on post count.  Some original ones are earned in a contest.


----------



## HomeCook58 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone.. I sort of suspected that..


----------

